# Is this ok for an all in one mix



## leedsrhinojohn (24 Jun 2018)

I was having a clear out and found this I had written down, I have no idea where I got it from but it must have been years ago, its for an all in one mix.

3.1g Ammonium Nitrate
2.2g Monopotassium Phosphate
10g Potassium Sulphate
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate
0.5g Ascorbic Acid
0.2g potassium sorbate
5g EDTA Trace Mix
500ml RO Water
DOSE 5ML PER 50 LITRES EACH WEEK.

Is this still ok to use as an all in one?
Is there anything to add or take out?
Should I higher or lower any weights of each salt?

I realise this is a general question but im not quite100% clued up on ferts yet and don't want to buy ready mixed as far too expensive.
I have mostly slow growing plants at the moment Anubias, Java fern. dosed with liquid carbon and Tropica fertiliser, no CO2 injection


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (25 Jun 2018)

anybody?????


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jun 2018)

Hi all,





leedsrhinojohn said:


> Is this still ok to use as an all in one?
> Is there anything to add or take out?


Are they dry salts (crystals and powders)? Assuming they are they will remain as the stated compounds eternally, they don't have a sell by date. 

You may have an ammonia issue from the ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3), which is why people normally use potassium nitrate (KNO3) as their nitrogen source. 

To calculate the level of ammonia you've added you need to do some quick maths. First you need to work out the RMM of NH4NO3, which is 14+4+14+48 = 80, so the percentage NH4 is 18/80 = 22.5%. 

The addition of NH4NO3 would work out as 6.2g in one litre of all in one stock solution ((3.1 * 2) and (500 * 2)) and 22.5% of 6.2g is 1.4g. From this you have 1400 mg/L of NH4 in your stock solution and mg/L is equivalent to ppm, so that is 1400 ppm NH4 stock solution.  

You then need to take into account the dilution, which is 5 ml in 50 litres = 1 ml in 10 litres, or 0.1 ml in 1 litre of tank water. 

You had 1400 ppm NH4 in one litre of stock solution, and you now have 1/10,000 of a litre of stock solution in each litre of tank water and 1400/10,000 = 0.14 ppm NH4. So I think you are OK, as long as you have a reasonable plant mass.

You can do the same for NO3, I won't do all the workings but it is ~ 0.5 ppm NO3. 

The same applies to all the other compounds, you can work out what you've added from the RMM of the compound and the percentage magnesium (Mg) etc

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jun 2018)

Hi all, 





leedsrhinojohn said:


> I have no idea where I got it from


 Have a look at <"James' Planted Tank - All in One">, the "DIY Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus" section.

cheers Darrel


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (25 Jun 2018)

Thanks Darrel, now you've mentioned it I seem to remember the website I got it from.
Had another look at it and which do you think is the best all in one recipe to use? or is it just own personal preference?


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jun 2018)

Hi all, 





leedsrhinojohn said:


> or is it just own personal preference?


Personal preference really. If you use a mix with NH4NO3, or urea, in it, you need to be aware of the <"toxicity of ammonia, and the dangers of over-dosing">.

I'm only interested in some plant growth, in some ways I look on <"slow growth is a bonus">, rather than an issue. If I was going to make my own mix up, I would probably use the DIY TPN+ (3) option (from James' Planted Tank), and still use the <"Duckweed Index"> as an indicator of when to feed.

cheers Darrel


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (25 Jun 2018)

Thanks mate


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Jun 2018)

Hi,
     I agree with Darrel. If you know what you are doing then nutrient mixes using NH4/NH3 are very effective. If you are asking the question however, then you most likely are not familiar enough and should avoid NH4/NH3 due to toxicity. As mentioned, use any Potassium Nitrate containing fertilizer in lieu of NH4/NH3.

Cheers,


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (26 Jun 2018)

thanks guys.
Do I really need to dose any nitrate at all as my water  is already 40ppm?


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jun 2018)

Hi all, 





leedsrhinojohn said:


> Do I really need to dose any nitrate at all as my water is already 40ppm?


Low tech that is the advantage of the Duckweed Index, if your plants look green and are growing you don't need to do anything. Have a look at the bottom of page 1. of <"High Nitrate?">

You don't need to know the nutrient content of the water, the plants are your canary, you just watch them. Have a look at <"Do we really need...."> and "An iwagumi....." 





dw1305 said:


> The Amazon Frogbit that had really been pumping iron (and everything else) was @Timon Vogelaar's (below) (from <"An Iwagumi .....">)


cheers Darrel


----------

